# Masterbuilt Pro Dual Fuel Catches On Fire



## smokernewbie101 (Jun 20, 2017)

FIRE 1.jpg



__ smokernewbie101
__ Jun 20, 2017







This is REALLY DANGEROUS and a FIRE HAZARD!!!

Imagine sitting in your backyard relaxing and then you look over and your meat smoker is a ball of orange flames and the paint is burning off in THICK BLACK TOXIC SMOKE

Well...it happened to us on the EIGHTH TIME of using this smoker it CAUGHT ON FIRE. At least I was sitting there to stop the fire.

It seems that the sheetmetal floor of the unit gets hot and buckles down and then the pipe connection between the propane valve and the burner opens and leaks propane and the propane catches the unit on fire.  

THIS IS A HORRIBLE DESIGN AND A SAFETY HAZARD and thankfully my children did not get burned.

Of course the unit is out of their weak 90 day warranty.













FIRE 2.jpg



__ smokernewbie101
__ Jun 20, 2017


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 20, 2017)

If you haven't contacted Masterbuilt, I would, warranty period or not.  Manufacturers don't want the bad press.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> If you haven't contacted Masterbuilt, I would, warranty period or not.  Manufacturers don't want the bad press.










I would definitely call them & tell them about it.

They might want it shipped to them at their cost, so they can look at the problem!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 20, 2017)

I've found Masterbuilt to be real good with warrenty issues.  They probably won't quibble.  Give them a call.

Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 5, 2017)

Wonder what became of this situation?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Wonder what became of this situation?
> View attachment 346704




Hard to say.
"101" made one post in Feb and one post in June.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 5, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Hard to say.
> "101" made one post in Feb and one post in June.
> 
> Bear


Hope he didn't give up


----------



## drh3rdiii (Nov 26, 2020)

Interesting.  This thread is 3 years old... but I just had this exact same thing happen to me.  Same pics and flames and all.  I am out of warranty but suppose I will call Masterbuilt and see what they say.  I have no problem producing reviews about this design problem which is extremely dangerous.  Like the original poster, I am relieved I was out in the backyard to see this happen.  It could have gone very badly otherwise..


----------

